# Mrs moving to Alicante with dogs



## sue21 (May 14, 2014)

Hi,
My name is Sue and I will be moving over to Spain in September with my husband.

We have researched this for seven years and are now ready to come over, we will be living just outside of Alicante.

We have two small dogs and I have heard different reports on the cost of vet fees and have been told that they also come to your home? Also does anyone now about dog groomers? I am looking to make some friends before we come over.

Thank you

Sue


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sue21 said:


> Hi,
> My name is Sue and I will be moving over to Spain in September with my husband.
> 
> We have researched this for seven years and are now ready to come over, we will be living just outside of Alicante.
> ...


:welcome:

yes some vets do home visits & there are lots of dog groomers 

I believe vet fees are on the whole lower than in the UK 

where exactly are you moving to?


----------



## sue21 (May 14, 2014)

Hi,

We are moving to Aycoraya which is about fifteen minutes from El Cmpello.


----------



## sue21 (May 14, 2014)

Sorry, that should say El Campello.

sue


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

There is an excellent vet in El Campello on Calle San Bartolome. There are two partners - one is Spanish the other French - they both speak English. 

When our Westie was very ill they really looked after him and even phoned us to see how he was. I don't know if they do home visits.

I found the fees less than UK. Also medications for the dog were much cheaper.

There is also a good groomer in Muchavista. There is another which advertises in the local English language magazine called Mellow. This groomer visits your home. However I have no personal experience of them.

If you need more information of either the vet or the groomer please let me know.


----------



## sue21 (May 14, 2014)

Hi,

Thank you, that's really helpful.

Sue


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Way out of your intended area, but generally speaking Spanish vets are much cheaper than those in the UK where these days it costs nigh on 40 quid just to enter the waiting room. Again unlike the UK most Spanish vets are independent and not tied to a large group. My OH lives in Southsea in Hampshire and has had some huge bills for the most minor ailments, things which my vet here in Granada would wave off with a shrug... 

BTW one point worth noting, once the requisite Rabies shot needed for a UK Pet Passport expires after its three year validity, the repeat shots done here are only valid for one year. The difference is however that over here that repeat shots cost only around 10 Euros whereas in the UK my wife was charged 45 pounds... with my vet even that small figure is discounted; currently I have six dogs, four of whom are rescues and my annual rabies renewals for the 'housepack' costs 50 Euros. (Sort of Buy 5, get 1 free!). 

I have used the same vet ever since we arrived here and have presented no end of 'abandonados' for diagnosis and treatment and when times are tight, he is quite happy to accept a delay in payment. I'm not suggesting that all Spanish vets will do this, it might well be that because the bill isnt paid immediately it doesnt go through the accounts, I dont know and I dont want to know... my local garage has similar arrangements with his regulars.... 

Pet Insurance taken out in the UK with companies like Petplan is not normally transferable to Spain so you have to make new arrangements with a Spanish company if you want insurance.


----------



## sue21 (May 14, 2014)

Hi,

Thank you for information, very helpful. Vets in UK are really expensive. Love the picture of your dog. I have two Shi-Tzu, very very spoilt!!

Sue


----------



## Mags16 (Aug 11, 2014)

I've just been reading this thread and although it doesn't directly apply to me it has been very useful. Thanks!


----------

